# If you could return/swap your R15 would you?



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If you're sick of polls ignore this thread. If you think this is a stupid poll, ignore this thread.

I'm posting this in both the R15 and HR20 forums specifically aimed at current customers of both of these units.

Assuming DirecTV would let you out of whatever commitment you have remaining due to your activation of your R15(s) and/or they would replace your R15(s) with R10(s), what would you do?

If you're interested, the HR20 poll is here.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As with most polls, I don't agree fully with the wording of the choices. I voted to keep my R15, although I will not say I have no problems with it. I already have an R10, and it gets much less use than my main R15. I just plain don't like the Tivo GUI, so it's not a choice I prefer to exercise at this time. Nor do I wish to cancel DirecTV.

What I do expect to do, although I may only be trading one set of problems for a different set, is eventually upgrade to hi-def and get an HR20.

Carl


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

You're right I'd swap it for an R10, why wouldn't you.


Reliability

Dual Buffers

Skip to tick

skip to end

30 second "skip"(even though I don't use that function it's available.)

Doesn't record repeats if you don't want it to.

Did I mention *DUAL BUFFERS*
:soapbox:

The DTIVO's just :kickbutt:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I see no features in Tivo that would make me prefer it.

No missed or unplayable recordings on my 3 R15s.

We're not power users by any means, however.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd get rid of my R15 if there was any type of alternative.

They either need to partner with Tivo or Scientific Atlanta, because they're obviously not capable of writing stable software for their boxes.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't like any of the choices either, but I'll chime in here.


My R15 was free, so I'm keeping it. It's unplugged and sitting on a shelf (so it is currently VERY stable!) and I bought a DTivo to use instead. I will keep the R15 and try it again after a few updates and see how it does. If DTv comes out with something NEW and says "Well swap all those R15 with our shiney new Rxx", I'd happily let them. I have no love for the R15, I just like free stuff.

ApK


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd keep my R15, even though it hasn't been problem free. Just not a fan of the tivo interface. Too cartoony for me.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I see no features in Tivo that would make me prefer it.
> 
> No missed or unplayable recordings on my 3 R15s.
> 
> We're not power users by any means, however.


Do you need to periodically reboot your R15 to keep them working properly?

If so, then I think 'reliablity' is a Tivo feature you should consider.

If not, then I can understand that. If one isn't already hooked on Tivo exclusives (30-sec skip, suggestions, overshoot correction, the Tivo-style guide and hackability), then if the R15 works like it's supposed to, it's a OK DVR. Mine doesn't.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

White_Horse said:


> I'd keep my R15, even though it hasn't been problem free. Just not a fan of the tivo interface. Too cartoony for me.


So you use a dvr with problems over one without because of the colors?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ApK said:


> Do you need to periodically reboot your R15 to keep them working properly?
> If so, then I think 'reliablity' is a Tivo feature you should consider.
> .


I would not say they have had periodic reboots, although each of them has had one or two in five months.

Even if they required rebooting weekly, as long as they did not miss or delete recordings, I wouldn't call that unreliable. I would start to worry, however!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

You wouldn't call it unreliable? What would happen if it needed weekly reboots and it didn't get them? It would stop RELIABLY responding to remote commands. You would not REALIABLY be able to use prioritizer. RELIABLE doesn just mean record and play. It means RELIABLY provide all the features it's supposed to. I don't know if it's still the case, but mine would ocassionally lock up and need to be reset. If it's locked up, you can't RELY on it to play a show when you want to watch it.

ApK


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

The choice of just swaping for another is what I would choose, but I chose to keep my R15. I have 2 of then, my R15-500 has always out performed the -300. So I would swap the -300 for a -500 FWIW.
My experience with the R15 has generally been positive over the last 6 months. I recall just as many
issues when I used to have TW DVR service.

I won't answer the HR20 poll, I've only had it a week now. Also, I don't have any TIVO experience.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

None of the options apply to me, either. I could swap my R15 any time I want for an inactive DSR6000 or an inactive HDVR2. I got the R15 just to see for myself how bad it was (and I wasn't disappointed). 

I keep it for several reasons: 1) I don't use it very much (it's not in my primary viewing location), so the problems don't bother me very much. 2) I'm curious as to if it will get better or get new features. 3) I don't like badmouthing something without firsthand experience. 4) As a software engineer myself, I'm amused by bugs (other people's bugs, anyway).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> Do you need to periodically reboot your R15 to keep them working properly?
> 
> If so, then I think 'reliablity' is a Tivo feature you should consider.
> 
> If not, then I can understand that. If one isn't already hooked on Tivo exclusives (30-sec skip, suggestions, overshoot correction, the Tivo-style guide and hackability), then if the R15 works like it's supposed to, it's a OK DVR. Mine doesn't.


No, I do not reset (or need to reset) my R15's periodically. I use my R15-500 as my primary DVR and it has only required intervention once in the past 13 months of use. I consider it to be reliable.

As to the Tivo exclusives, 30 second slip is perfectly okay, I would never use suggestions (they are turned off on my R10), the Tivo overshoot correction absolutely drives me mad - I want the control not the machine, the R15 guide is far superior to the Tivo guide IMHO, and I don't hack.

Carl


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Though I voted to keep it I would have liked a 4th choice, keep it but have had some problems. One recording decided to say it was done in the middle of it. Two days later I watched the program through to the end. One of my two said the DVR wasn't activated and it took them two levels of CSR to get it authorized.

I see D*'s main focus on the here and now trasnmissions and the guide. But since they provide the support and not the manufacturers they take the brunt of every issue.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> Do you need to periodically reboot your R15 to keep them working properly?
> 
> If so, then I think 'reliablity' is a Tivo feature you should consider.
> 
> If not, then I can understand that. If one isn't already hooked on Tivo exclusives (30-sec skip, suggestions, overshoot correction, the Tivo-style guide and hackability), then if the R15 works like it's supposed to, it's a OK DVR. Mine doesn't.


Ok I have seen so many of these things it gets old. Not being a mod here just a user of this forum.

I have had to reboot my SA Tivos I see people talking about rebooting their DTivo so they are so much more stable how?

30-sec skip while nice is no huge to deal to me, I prefer the slip version as I actually see some of whats going on. I actually stopped using on my SA Tivos so because of missing things like new movie commercials and things of this nature.

I hate suggestions and turn them off on every Tivo I own, have owned or will ever own.

overshoot correction is annoying to no end, I seriously have always wished I could turn it off.

Tivo style guide was cool I will give that one to you. I do miss that layout as I liked being able to see all the shows coming up on a channel very easily.

Hackability, can't speak on that as I never found a need to hack mine.

My R15 works just fine and always has. I will say there are things that annoy me like that it still records too much but I have noticed that the First Run/Repeats have gotten better as of late. No clue why I just know that I have to delete much less. I have rarely ever had it miss a program, honestly I would say probably about as many times as my Tivo does.

Yes there are things I would like to see added, changed or fixed.

Ok sorry for the rant.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I wouldn't call that unreliable. I would start to worry, however!


Are you kidding? That's like putting a new battery in you're car every week, you know what the problem is so you can fix it every week.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I voted to keep my R15, although I will not say I have no problems with it.Carl


I agree with Carl, I voted to keep my R15 but I have had problems, it is just that it works good for a bedroom DVR that has RF, and I have tivos in my attic that I can activate.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ApK said:


> You wouldn't call it unreliable? What would happen if it needed weekly reboots and it didn't get them? It would stop RELIABLY responding to remote commands. You would not REALIABLY be able to use prioritizer. RELIABLE doesn just mean record and play. It means RELIABLY provide all the features it's supposed to. I don't know if it's still the case, but mine would ocassionally lock up and need to be reset. If it's locked up, you can't RELY on it to play a show when you want to watch it.ApK


No, but I could watch it just a few minutes later, after the reboot.

I don't use or need all the features. I was speaking for myself in answering, which I assume is the proper way to answer a poll.

It never occurred to me that people would characterize these units as "unreliable" if the only problem is locking up occasionally when trying to watch TV.

This means that there must be a lot fewer problems with them than most people think, if that is all it takes to make some call them "unreliable."


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I put return and cancel account..... well I did sort of, I just threw mine in the garbage and went to cable (Thank God!) I have 13 months in commitment left so I suspended my account until next Aug. for NFLST (yeah right) I'll probably just keep suspending it as l can to keep from paying the $175.00 in cancelation fees. Anybody else gonna jump ship??? It's sinking fast.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I put return and cancel account..... well I did sort of, I just threw mine in the garbage and went to cable (Thank God!) I have 13 months in commitment left so I suspended my account until next Aug. for NFLST (yeah right) I'll probably just keep suspending it as l can to keep from paying the $175.00 in cancelation fees. Anybody else gonna jump ship??? It's sinking fast.


They let you suspend for that long?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

up to 9 months


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> up to 9 months


thanks.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok I have seen so many of these things it gets old. Not being a mod here just a user of this forum.
> 
> I have had to reboot my SA Tivos I see people talking about rebooting their DTivo so they are so much more stable how?
> 
> ...


Use your mod powers and collect stats. I think you'll find that Tivo is up in some number of "nines" of reliability and the R15 is down in some percentile that doesnt start with a 'nine' at all. I read TCF, too. Tivo's are more reliable.

As for features, there was no need to rant, I was acknolwledging that that if particular TIVO features weren't of value to someone than the R15 would be fine if it worked reliably.

Yours have ALWAYS been reliable? You SURE ? (<searching>....ah who cares, I have to get back to work  )


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> No, but I could watch it just a few minutes later, after the reboot.
> 
> I don't use or need all the features. I was speaking for myself in answering, which I assume is the proper way to answer a poll.
> 
> ...


Oh hogwash. This is not rocket science or philosophy, this is a simple definition of a simple English word:

Main Entry: 1 reliable 
Pronunciation: ri-'lI-&-b&l
Function: adjective
1 : suitable or fit to be relied on : DEPENDABLE
2 : giving the same result on successive trials 
- reliableness noun 
- reliably /-blE/ adverb

If you push the buttons and they don't always do what they are supposed to, the thing isn't reliable. Any other explaination is just apologist double-talk.

Nothing is 100%, but a few nines are a reasonable expectation for a commerical product, and for most people the R15 doesn't hit the mark.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

ApK said:


> Oh hogwash. This is not rocket science or philosophy, this is a simple definition of a simple English word:
> 
> Main Entry: 1 reliable
> Pronunciation: ri-'lI-&-b&l
> ...


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> Use your mod powers and collect stats. I think you'll find that Tivo is up in some number of "nines" of reliability and the R15 is down in some percentile that doesnt start with a 'nine' at all. I read TCF, too. Tivo's are more reliable.
> 
> As for features, there was no need to rant, I was acknolwledging that that if particular TIVO features weren't of value to someone than the R15 would be fine if it worked reliably.
> 
> Yours have ALWAYS been reliable? You SURE ? (<searching>....ah who cares, I have to get back to work  )


I have read and been a user at TCF for a long time, as a whole yes I would agree the Tivo is more stable for a wide audience then the R15 is. 

Yes you can search, mine has been pretty reliable since I got it over a year ago. I miss very few shows on it or my SA Tivos. Like I said my biggest problem is that it records too much. To be honest if they could nail FR/Repeat I would have no issues that come to mind right away.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I voted for return and cancel, which because I'm still in my 30 days I could....but I want my distant networks out of NY and had to switch to DTV because Dish can no longer provide them. I was with Dish for 18 months and never had a problem with the hardware. it was flawless and simple to use.

I hate TW Cable and the crappy scientific altlanta hardware junk they give you.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

:computer: I got DirecTV for one thing, to give up having to use a phone line in the unit, during the summer time. I can only hope DirecTV solve's there problems with hr20-700 unit. I hope when travel up north next summer, DirecTV hr20-700 hd dvr receiver will work without a phone line, I geuss I should do a DirecTV test and find out..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> :computer: I got DirecTV for one thing, to give up having to use a phone line in the unit, during the summer time. I can only hope DirecTV solve's there problems with hr20-700 unit. I hope when travel up north next summer, DirecTV hr20-700 hd dvr receiver will work without a phone line, I geuss I should do a DirecTV test and find out..


It already does work without a phone line (as does the R15, which this particular thread is about).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ApK said:


> OhIf you push the buttons and they don't always do what they are supposed to, the thing isn't reliable. Any other explaination is just apologist double-talk.
> Nothing is 100%, but a few nines are a reasonable expectation for a commerical product, and for most people the R15 doesn't hit the mark.


I kinda think saying "don't always do what they are supposed to" and "Nothing is 100%" in the same post is double-talk, but we probably don't agree on that definition, either.

Again, I was not talking about most people, I was just speaking for myself.

I gave up long ago trying to defend my R15s and HR20 from people who have not used my receivers and cannot understand how my family can be happy with them. So I'll sign off on that now, except to say that we are happy and satisfied, and hope that you will be someday.


----------



## akstone (Dec 27, 2006)

I've got Directv coming out next week to replace my R15 with an HR20. It's the only choice I had to get rid of the R15 without paying a cancellation fee. 

I've given up on the R15 because I'm tired of losing my recordings due to:

A) The R15 randomly decides to do a "Not Recorded" 

B) Playback stops in the middle just giving me the "Delete Now" option

C) I've reformatted my R15 hard drive as directed by tech support and lost what recordings I was able to make

D) Got replacement R15 which again means I've lost any existing recordings.

The HR20 doesn't sound much more reliable right now, but at least Directv/NDS seem to be working hard to make it better. I get the impression Directv is only giving minimal effort to improving the R15.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I kinda think saying "don't always do what they are supposed to" and "Nothing is 100%" in the same post is double-talk, but we probably don't agree on that definition, either.


Then you need to learn the proper use of these words.

Engineers speak in terms of percentages of reliability .
"five nines" or 99.999% reliability is a buzzword term that suggests something is pretty darn reliable. (For most systems, subject to spin-doctoring). But it's never 100% because the world is an imperfect place.

Regular people speak in terms of confidence.

At some threshold of confidence,we decide we can't trust something to do what it's supposed to do, or we can.

For an R15 that requires weekly reboots or else it might not play the show when you ask it, that "not reliable" by any reasonable standard.
A DVR is supposed be plugged in and work. If you KNOW with near certainty that it will fail to work properly in a week or two, that is pretty much the antithesis of reliable ...it will reliably FAIL.

To call something that works like that reliable, you'd have to be ignorant of what the word means or deliberatly disingenuous.


----------



## fsjjunkie (Jan 5, 2007)

After a week with the R15 - 100 (for free and now I know why), I'm ready to upgrade the hard drive in my RCA DVR40. 

- I don't use the TiVO suggestions, but the guide is much better in my opinion and my wife's.
- in over 2 years, we've never had to do any kind of reset or had a scheduled show fail to record. 
- The DVR40 is much faster than the R15 for all the operations
- Who decided to put the list and "prioritizer" under "Setup". Ridiculous UI design.
- from a features perspective, which is not related to reliability, dual buffers is incredibly useful. I'd take two 45 min buffers over a single 90 min buffer any day.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I did not intend this to be any type of R15 vs Tivo thread. I really just want to see what folks would do. No need to defend Tivos and no need to defend the R15. Just a simple what would you do.

As with any poll, the possible selects are always wrong. It's not really the wording of the options, go with the intent....

Keep my R15 (regardless of the reason).
Swap my R15 (regardless of that I swapped it for as long as it works)
Cancel my Service (I'm tired of this and don't want to deal with DTV any further)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ApK said:


> Then you need to learn the proper use of these words.
> Engineers speak in terms of percentages of reliability .
> "five nines" or 99.999% reliability is a buzzword term that suggests something is pretty darn reliable. (For most systems, subject to spin-doctoring). But it's never 100% because the world is an imperfect place.
> Regular people speak in terms of confidence.
> ...


Thank you for educating me in your use of words. I am a broadcast engineer, but I do not expect commercial broadcast quality in my home equipment.

Remember, this weekly reboot was hypothetical--my R15s have required very few in four months, but each of them has required at least one reboot.

To put this in your terminology, I KNOW with near certainty that each of my R15s will record what I tell it to. NONE of them has EVER failed a recording in four months.

None of my R15s has required more than two reboots in four months. I KNOW with near certainty that each R15 will let me watch TV and play back recordings. I realize there is a small probability that, at turn-on, one of them may require a reboot. But I KNOW with near certainty that it will return to full functionality after the reboot--they always have.

That's reliable. My average R15 has made me wait thru a reboot once or twice in four months. Calculate the percentage if you want. That's reliable enough for me.

Believe me, I am sorry that due to the luck of the draw, your R15(s) have so severly disappointed you. Mine have worked splendidly, and you are simply not going to be able to talk me out of that opinion.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, I realize that yours in fact are working pretty reliably, and we're talking about the suprizing large number of people here who report they need to do weekly RBRs to keep thing chugging. They are not you (and they are not me) but they are not hypothetical.

And THOSE are the ones you claim are 'reliable.'

You can reliably work around the problems. But if the thing requires more work arounds to keep working than others of it's ilk, like Tivo or UTV, which have set a reasonable level of expectation for a consumer DVR, and indeed for consumer electronics in genneral like Stereos or TVs, then it IS disingenuous to call it 'reliable.' Since you say you're a engineer, I'll go with the disingenuousness, rather then legitimate ignorance in your case.

Put it you this way: An important widget that has been working well in your place of business finally smokes. It was plugged in and working for 3 years, they used it everyday without issue and once or twice or thrice a year it would glitch and need to be restarted. They tell you to recommend a reliable replacment.
You put in a Widget-15 that needs to be restarted once every two weeks. And you insist that it's reliable. How's your next eval going to go?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It is amazing to see the number of people that accept sub-standard performance from equipment as being acceptable.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

ApK said:


> You put in a Widget-15 that needs to be restarted once every two weeks. And you insist that it's reliable. How's your next eval going to go?


I know that you did not ask your question of me. But, I can't resist answering. And yet, before I do so, I have to ask: Do I work for DTV or for some other employer? Unfortunately, the congruent answer to your question depends on the local context.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> It is amazing to see the number of people that accept sub-standard performance from equipment as being acceptable.


But, isn't that the crux of the issue? Some here regard the level of reliability as "acceptable." And, apparently, some enjoy reliability that even I would term "acceptable." But, a number of us--myself included--experience reliability that's pretty clearly not acceptable. And, we don't seem to be able to do anything to improve our situation other than switch providers. Even that wouldn't be unusual or disturbing except that quite a few of us had been strong advocates of DTV's product quality and customer service. At root, this is a problem of unrequited love.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wbmccarty said:


> But, isn't that the crux of the issue? Some here regard the level of reliability as "acceptable." And, apparently, some enjoy reliability that even I would term "acceptable." But, a number of us--myself included--experience reliability that's pretty clearly not acceptable. And, we don't seem to be able to do anything to improve our situation other than switch providers. Even that wouldn't be unusual or disturbing except that quite a few of us had been strong advocates of DTV's product quality and customer service. At root, this is a problem of unrequited love.


And that's why I went with reliability by deactivating my R15 and moving an old HDVR2 into it's place. Does DTV know, yes. Does it effect their botton line, no.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess we all have different standards of acceptibility. I would think there are many on this forum who would be happy to have an R15 that has never missed or deleted a recording, and has only been rebooted a couple of times in two months. 

That describes mine. But I also now know, this level of performance would not be acceptable for everyone. Again, differing expectations, and that's fine.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I guess we all have different standards of acceptibility. I would think there are many on this forum who would be happy to have an R15 that has never missed or deleted a recording, and has only been rebooted a couple of times in two months.


I think I'd be happy with that. But, if I had it, I might find that I'm harder to please than I suppose myself to be. It's hard to say. At least, I'll stipulate that you're being reasonable in accepting your current state as adequately reliable. There is, on the other hand, the possibility that tomorrow you will develop a different opinion due to changes in the unit's performance. This has happened to at least one member.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

paulman182 said:


> I guess we all have different standards of acceptibility. I would think there are many on this forum who would be happy to have an R15 that has never missed or deleted a recording, and has only been rebooted a couple of times in two months.
> That describes mine. But I also now know, this level of performance would not be acceptable for everyone. Again, differing expectations, and that's fine.


You're absolutely correct. It's all dependant on the user. I've had DTivos for years. Those units run forever without demanding a reset. They occasionally do reset on their own (after running for 60-90 days) but I never know as I don't loose my guide data. They record everything I expect them to record unless the guide data is mucked or I screw-up the priorities of season passes. That's my standard of reliability. I've never had to proactively watch and baby sit a Tivo to do list.

With DTV switching from Tivo to the DVR+ models, they have in fact lowered the bar in reliability.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> I There is, on the other hand, the possibility that tomorrow you will develop a different opinion due to changes in the unit's performance. This has happened to at least one member.


Believe me, I am very aware of this possibility.

I am walking an even higher tightrope too--I've got an HR20, and it has locked up a LOT more than the R15s, and getting more frequent all the time.:eek2:


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that--for everyone's sake.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I have had problems with my R15, so I didn't select the "no problems" option.

I wouldn't want to replace the R15 with an R10. What I have seen of it from friends seems too limiting. I would much prefer a properly working R15 over an R10. So I didn't select the "swap for R10" option.

I would like to swap my R15 for a similar or superior DVR working properly. Since there wasn't an option for a better DVR from DTV, I selected the "cancel DTV" option if I could get a better DVR from another service.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I wouldn't want to replace the R15 with an R10. What I have seen of it from friends seems too limiting.


Like what?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok all as wolff stated earlier this isn't a Tivo is good/bad or the R15 is good/bad lets get back to the topic.


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

I have 2 R-10s and 1 R-15. I missed more recordings on each of my r-10s is past couple of weeks than I missed on on my R-15 since Dec 2005. I don't care if it is a TiVo bug or corrupted guide data feed from DirecTv - if problem doesn't go away in a next week or two I'll call DirecTV and ask them to replace my R10s with R-15s.
Great TiVo reliability is worth nothing if it doesn't record season pass half of the time or more. You should add "replace R-10 with R-15" choice to your poll.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Keep my R15. I have no problems with it.- That is, that I can't deal with. Perfection is not my standard for DVR's. Recording is, and mine does that fine


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I voted that I'd keep it. Mine works fine havent had to reboot it


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

samo said:


> You should add "replace R-10 with R-15" choice to your poll.


I believe that's something you can do currently at any time. They're giving them away for free.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

As with all polls, the poll poster never anticipates all variations of how the questions are interpreted. My original intent for these poll questions was:

#1: Keep my R15.
#2: Swap my R15 for a R10.
#3: Return my R15 and terminate my DirecTV subscription....move to cable or another provider.

Sorry for all the confusion. I was interested in seeing how the R15 and HR20 compared and really interested in how many #3 selections were made.

Maybe one of the mods has the power to change the poll questions?

{Again, not intending this to be a DVR+ vs Tivo thread}


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bump. Let's get some more responses to this to make the numbers mean somthing. The HR20 poll has close to 200 responses. I know there's more than 100 R15 users out there.

To clarify....The real meaning of the poll questions are:

1) Keep my R15 (regardless of why, your just prefer it)
2) Trade my R15 in on a R10
3) Return my R15 and cancel my DirecTV subscription.

Let's not let the HR20 guys get more responses than we do.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd trade my 2 R15s for 1 R10.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I have had problems with my R15, so I didn't select the "no problems" option.
> 
> I wouldn't want to replace the R15 with an R10. What I have seen of it from friends seems too limiting. I would much prefer a properly working R15 over an R10. So I didn't select the "swap for R10" option.
> 
> I would like to swap my R15 for a similar or superior DVR working properly. Since there wasn't an option for a better DVR from DTV, I selected the "cancel DTV" option if I could get a better DVR from another service.





ApK said:


> Like what?


ApK -- Since you asked, there are lots of things in the R10 I find limiting. You may say that they are a matter of personal preference or opinion, and that is true, but it is my preference. Some of the things in the R10 which are limiting: 30 minute buffer instead of 90 minute; no picture in guide; no interactive channels; lack of ability to see amount of disk space left; lack of one-button record; lack of ability to see programs scheduled for record in guide; lack of screen saver on music channels; too small disk capacity.

If the R15 worked properly, I would consider it far superior to the R10. But since the R15 does not work properly and since I consider the R10 to be a compromise of features to get reliability, I selected the only option in the poll which could deliver both features and reliability -- leaving DTV for a better DVR from another company.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> So you use a dvr with problems over one without because of the colors?


The R10 has no problems? If that's the case, I'd swap!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> The R10 has no problems? If that's the case, I'd swap!


I guess it depends on who you talk to. :grin: I've never had a problem with my R10s or SD-DVR40s (any Series 2 DTivo) that couldn't be blamed on guide data or user error. Never had problems with the HR10 until 6.3x stuff started. Right now on 6.3b it's running fine.

There's been something going on with the Tivo guide data for some Series 2 units for a month or 2 now, but again, I haven't seen that problem on my units.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

All DVRs have issues at some point. Some just more often then others :lol:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> The R10 has no problems? If that's the case, I'd swap!


The DTivos do not have the problems the R15 has.

Certainly there must be some R10s with worse problems, but problems that effect basic use of the machine are, compared to the R15, few and far between.

Neither my SA series 2 nor my DTivo (RCA) have ever given me any trouble of the sort that made we question whether I should continue using them or not.


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

4) Fix my UTV's, then return my R15s and reconnect the UTV's.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> As with most polls, I don't agree fully with the wording of the choices. I voted to keep my R15, although I will not say I have no problems with it.





TexasJames said:


> 4) Fix my UTV's, then return my R15s and reconnect the UTV's.


Ditto and Ditto.

Like my R15 wish it was more stable and more like the UTV.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

I voted to trade for an R-10, but I don't really want an R-10. I bought a refurbed DSR-704 from the place with the Wobbly Legs.

I have two words

Super
Patch


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ditto and Ditto.
> 
> Like my R15 wish it was more stable and more like the UTV.


I loved my UTV. I like the UI on the R-15, it's at least closer to the UTV.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bump for more votes.

So far on the HR20 side, 76% of you would keep your HR20. 13% would swap it out for a MPEG4 compatible HR10 and 11% of your would drop DirecTV if they would let you out of your contract. I cannot imagine now a 76% acceptance rate of DTV's flagship HD DVR could be seen as acceptable to the DTV board or shareholders.

On the R15 side 51% of you would keep your R15. 37% would return it for a R10 and 12% of you would drop DTV if you could get out of your commitment.

So, DTVs current SD DVR has a shameful 51% acceptance rate and the HR20 has a 76% acceptance rate.....given the results of these completely unscientific polls.


----------

